# Rallyday @ combe



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Detail are proud to say that we have been asked to attend rallyday at castle combe on sat 18 sept .Anthony has looked after wrc cars for this event for the last nine years so to be there as a trader is going to be great and really exciting.

At this moment we don't where in combe the stand will be, but i will let you all know as soon as i do, to make it easier for you to find us at this huge event..

We look forward to seeing you there :thumb: discount for DW members when mentioned

http://www.rallyday.com/

Saffronx


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Good stuff, will come over and take a look :thumb:

I will be on the Lancer Register Stand with our Ralliart Evo 6


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^ :thumb: 


As promised the Detail stand will be located at Quarry corner NOT in the paddock with all the other traders .You all have to walk past us to get to the paddock so no excuse's  not to stop and say hi:wave:

See you there 

Saffronx


Ps for those that have pre-ordered please remember your password when collecting.Even if you have someone else collecting on your behalf.

S


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be going too, always a good event is RallyDay.



steve_70 said:


> Good stuff, will come over and take a look :thumb:
> 
> I will be on the Lancer Register Stand with our Ralliart Evo 6


Fingers crossed for the weather, but I should be on the MLR stand too.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

not long now:thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Oooo...

I'll be there too. On the FiestaSTOC stand.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Gonna be there wondering around for the day 

will come say hello :wave:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

looks like a nice day out  remember to take some pics for us who cant make it along


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Also it looks like the Rallyday jinx of rain is not going to happen.

Nice weather forecasted 



Safffron


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

DETAIL said:


> Also it looks like the Rallyday jinx of rain is not going to happen.
> 
> Nice weather forecasted
> 
> Safffron


:detailer:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Stuff :thumb:

wish the sun would lay off today, I am trying to detail the car and the sun is cooking me, plus getting blinded by having a white car


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^^^^lol


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

DETAIL said:


> ^^^^^^lol


All done, but with snow blindness :lol:



















Before:









After:









See you there :wave:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Car Looks stunning Steve. Did you enter the MLR show and shine? Shame we didn't get to say hello.

Was a good day, though I didn't get to see as much track action as I wanted as we were hanging around for the MLR show and shine prize giving. Was worth the wait though...I picked up the 'best of show' prize

Chris.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisJD said:


> Car Looks stunning Steve. Did you enter the MLR show and shine? Shame we didn't get to say hello.
> 
> Was a good day, though I didn't get to see as much track action as I wanted as we were hanging around for the MLR show and shine prize giving. Was worth the wait though...I picked up the 'best of show' prize
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris, I did pop over and have a look at yours, you were deep in conversation so didnt like to but in. A very worthy winner, went to the right person :thumb:

+2 on the track action, I was trying to be in 2 places (well 3 but more of that in a minute) at the same time, as JRM had promised me a passenger ride in their X RS400  and was trying to not miss out on that but also be around with the car for the show n shine. The third place I was meant to be was at home, as our dog was poorly the day before the show (pets and children always chose the best time) and so wasnt sure if I was going to be able to come, but we had done the vet thing and had the tablets so not much could do anyway, so promised the mrs I would be home as soon as I can, she was texting me to come home, so I stayed as long as I could but have to leave just after 3, I was gutted but some things change your priorities. Interested to see who got the best 1-6 and seeif mine would have been placed maybe if I had beem there, the two other white's on the main ring were very nice.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I am just about to post up some pics on the MLR, here are some for everyone that couldnt make and see what a great day it was :thumb:

They may not be the best pics and aplogies if some are a bit repetitive, I just kep snapping in hope some tuned out ok. Here they are In no particular order. Oh and there's plenty of mine, because I am biased :lol:














































































































































































































































































































































My Ride as a Passenger






























































































































































































"Which ones your one mate... The black one with Black wheels ....



















...No, Can't see it mate :lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no, hope your dog recovers soon. We've had similar such issues with our cat quite recently, was touch and go for a while...

Thanks for the comments:thumb:

The white 5 next to the yellow ten won the 1-6 catagory, that's DanVRS on the MLR. 

Nice pics there. Lucky man to get a ride in the JRM car, saw it going round on track late in the day.
Quite a nice collection of RB5s and RB320s.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

This was a really good day again and it looked like people were having lots of fun on the track from what i could see.

Looking forward to next year already.

Cracking pics too steve :thumb: .It making Anthony wish he still had his MINTMAK


----------

